# RMI läuft über IPv6?



## mehlvogel (24. Nov 2004)

Tja ich hab nen dummes Problem *gg*

Ich entwickel gerade ein Projekt für die Uni und arbeite dort mit dem RMI Server/Client.
Der RMI Server läuft bei mir anscheinend über IPv6 auf Port 1099 (das entnehme ich dieser Zeile von netstat):


```
tcp6       0      0 *:rmiregistry           *:*                     LISTEN
```

Was ein wenig doof ist, da mein Router zwar viel kann, aber IPv6 gehört net dazu. Also wie krieg ich den RMI Server dazu auf der IPv4 Adresse meines Rechner zu horchen (am besten ohne IPv6 Betrieb einzustellen).

Achso Angaben zum System. Ein Woody als Router mit selbstgebauten 2.4er Kernel allerdings ohne Ipv6. Iptables 1.2.6a als Paketfilter. Mein Rechner hier ist ein Debian Sid, mit 2.6er und ohen iptables oder ähnlichem.


----------



## foobar (24. Nov 2004)

Hast du denn mal versucht dich über die ipv4-Adresse mit der registry zu verbinden?


----------



## Gast (24. Nov 2004)

Jein, in Ermangelung von Rechnern. 

Also Wenn ich von localhost starte, dann geht es (natürlich?). Wenn ich nen Port Scan vom Router mache, während der Server läuft, sehe ich allerdings keinen offenen Port, genauso wenig wenn ich vom Dekstop localhost scanne. In Ermangelung von Festplattenspeicher fällt eine Java Installation auf dem Router leider flach. Hmm.. ich könnte aber mal meine Sun anfeuern, da is java ja bei. Ich denke ich probiere das mal morgen. Für weitere Lösungsansätze wäre ich dankbar, denn wenn jemand von draußen probiert (ich bin zu 90% der Meinung der Router reicht es richtig durch) auf den Server zuzugreifen, sagt er nur "Connection refused" - und das lässt mich nicht positiv dem Sun Test gegenüber stehen.


----------



## mehlvogel (24. Nov 2004)

Err... das Posting vorher war natürlich von mir.


----------

